# Colnago Mexico X Pope X Gold X $250,000



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

ok browsing ebay and found this.. not my aucction ( lols... i wish) then foudn this interesting article..

EBAY LINK....













EC - CYCLING NEWS ARTICLE


----------



## jcroadie (Feb 22, 2005)

The bike on the cyclingnews page has a different wheelset than the one on ebay...
so I'm not bidding!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Apparently the seller hasn't given up. After an unsuccessful first around of auction, the bike is relisted again on ebay right now. This guy is wasting listing fees


----------

